# Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Hi,

wie schon im Titel angegeben suche ich einen Monitor mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

-gamingtauchlich
-LED, geringer Stromverbrauch
-ab 27"
-im Preisbereich ~300€
-einigermaßen guter Blickwinkel

In der näheren Auswahl stehen im Moment:

- LG Electronics Flatron E2750V, 27"
- ASUS VE278Q, 27"
- Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27"

Für Anregungen, Tipps und Erfahrungswerte schonmal: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --- Softy


----------



## Own3r (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Gerade bei den neuen Samsung Monitoren gibt es kaum (keine) Erfahrungen. Man kann nur erkennen, dass Samsung diesen Monitor als Gaming- und Multimediamonitor vermarktet. Ich denke aber dennoch, dass der S27A550H genauso gut sein wird.

Ich empfehle dir den Samsung (da der Hersteller einen sehr guten Support hat). Aber auch der ASUS muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Der Samsung ist in meinen Augen ein Wackelkandidat. Es liegen leider noch so gut wie keine Tests vor. Nur Usereindrücke. Und die können auch verblendet sein.  Daher warte ich bei sowas immer erst, bist das Modell im Laden steht, oder die ersten Tests ins Haus flattern. 

Ich persönlich würde zum Modell von ASUS greifen, wenn ich jetzt kaufen müsste.  Technisch gesehen ein super Monitor!


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Ok, danke Own3r und Pain für die bisherigen Antworten. 

Der LG fällt also raus. Im Moment tendiere ich zum Samsung, weil ich damit gute Erfahrungen habe. Außerdem finde ich die Öko-Features interessant (Bewegungssensor, Lichtsensor...).

Weitere Empfehlungen? Hat jemand persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem Asus oder Samsung? Wenn jemand Einwände hat, möge er jetzt sprechen, oder für immer schweigen


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Ich schmeiß dann mal mit der PCGH 05/2011 um mich 

Obwohl der Asus-Monitor den Vergleich gewonnen hat, ist er nicht ganz soo überzeugend, 14ms Reaktionszeit und 19ms Inputlag gehen besser. Farben/Interpolation sind immerhin gut und LEDs und Lautsprecher hast du auch. Trotz der nicht so überzeugenden Werte hast du aber kaum Korona oder Schlieren.

Die beiden anderen Monitore wurden da nicht getestet (oder ich bin ), alle anderen Monitore im Test gehören ordentlich verprügelt  Mit mehr kann ich hier nicht dienen, außer, dass dir die Öko-Features nach... hmmm... 2 1/2 Minuten auf den Zeiger gehen werden. Dank Lichtsensor ärgerst du dich Tagsüber über die nicht vorhandene Leuchtkraft (was alles sehr schwer erkennbar macht) oder viel zu heller Einstellung, je nachdem, wo der Monitor steht, was Abens immer in Augenschmerzen endet. Bewegungssensor musst du wissen, wäre aber auch nichts für mich, meinen Monitor will ich auch lesen können, wenn ich mal still vor dem Rechner sitze bzw. einen Meter davorstehe, um kurz etwas zu gucken.


----------



## narcosubs (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Ich hab den Asus und bin zufrieden damit; Farbe und Kontrast sind viel besser als bei dem Samsung, den ich vorher hatte. Schlieren und Lags hab ich noch keine bemerkt, allerdings bin ich auch kein Hardcore-Egoshooter.
So einen Sensor, der den Kontrast der Umgebungshelligkeit anpasst hat er auch, einen Unterschied kann ich aber kaum  feststellen.
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Es ist schwer zu sagen: "als bei dem Samsung, den ich vorher hatte". Jeder Hersteller produziert mal Mist, da ist es schwer einfach irgendwelche Monitore zu vergleichen


----------



## Blutstoff (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Wie wäre es mit dem? PRAD | Testbericht Acer B273HLOymidh
Da haste wenigstens ein ordentliches Panel.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem? PRAD | Testbericht Acer B273HLOymidh
> Da haste wenigstens ein ordentliches Panel.



Aber so wirklich spieletauglich ist der nicht, oder? ABer der Stromverbrauch


----------



## Blutstoff (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Schlierenfrei bei CSS und Co. Wenn dir das nicht reicht, ist er wohl nicht spieletauglich.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Wenn er wenigstens lieferbar wäre


----------



## Blutstoff (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Stimmt, mit der Verfügbarkeit sieht's eher mau aus z.Z. Dat hab ich nicht bedacht. Musste halt warten, wenn's mit dem Kauf nicht akut ist.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Welche Vorteile hätte das Panel? Ist der Blickwinkel besser?


----------



## Blutstoff (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Musst dir den Test halt mal durchlesen, den ich verlinkt habe. Grob gesagt haste gegenüber einem billigen TN-Panel einen stabileren Blickwinkel (was ja bei 27" nicht gerade schlecht ist), bessere Farbwiedergabe, besseren Kontrast usw.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Bessere Panels haben aber immer auch den Nachteil, dass TN schneller ist. Ohne Overdrive steigt also die Reaktionszeit. Dadurch entstehen Schlieren. Um die Reaktionszeit zu senken, wird Overdrive eingesetzt. Bei falscher Abstimmung (was bei fast jedem Monitor so ist!) hast du danach auch noch wunderbar helle Kreise um schnelle Objekte (=Korona). Ist Overdrive zu hamlos, hast du weiterhin Schlieren. 

Zu den farben: Mit dem TN-Panel ist es grob wie mit JPG-Bildern. Es werden mehrere Pixel zusammengefasst, um bestimmte Farben zu erreichen. Im Falle von JPG zwecks Dateigröße, bei TN, weil das Panel einfach nicht so viele Farbabstufungen darstellen kann. Wenn du jetzt z.B. Farbverläufe oder ganz feine Abstufungen hast, verschwimmen diese, da die Pixelfarben zusammengefasst werden (müssen). Hochwertige Panels können alle Farben in jedem Pixel darstellen, sind aber langsamer (s.o.) und kosten mehr. Der Blickwinkel ist bei hochwertigen Panels besser.

Das wäre so ganz grob etwas zu den Panels.


----------



## Blutstoff (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



huntertech schrieb:


> Bessere Panels haben aber immer auch den Nachteil, dass TN schneller ist. Ohne Overdrive steigt also die Reaktionszeit. Dadurch entstehen Schlieren. Um die Reaktionszeit zu senken, wird Overdrive eingesetzt. Bei falscher Abstimmung (was bei fast jedem Monitor so ist!) hast du danach auch noch wunderbar helle Kreise um schnelle Objekte (=Korona). Ist Overdrive zu hamlos, hast du weiterhin Schlieren.


 
Das mit der Reaktionszeit kann man nicht so verallgemeinern. Hab hier noch nen Dell WA2209 stehen, der kein Overdrive besitzt und trotzdem keine Schlieren erzeugt. Der verlinkte Acer hat zwar Overdrive, das arbeitet jedoch zuverlässig (Test lesen!).


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



> Welche Vorteile hätte das Panel? Ist der Blickwinkel besser?


 
Hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung, wie ich das sehe...

TN-Panel:

+ Geschwindigkeit
+ Billig
- Blickwinkel
- Graustufen

PVA-Panel:

+ Blickwinkel
+ Kontrast
- Geschwindigkeit
- Teuer

S-IPS-Panel:

+ Kontrast
+ Blickwinkel
+ Geschwindigkeit
- Stromverbrauch
- Teuer


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



<> schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung, wie ich das sehe...
> 
> TN-Panel:
> 
> ...


 So isset 

@Blutstoff: Doch, kann man! Im Allgemeinen ist TN immer schneller als die anderen Panels. Was der Monitorhersteller daraus macht bzw. wie geschickt Techniken wie Overdrive eingesetzt werden, ist natürlich von Monitor zu Monitor verschieden, trotzdem bieten TN-Panels bessere Voraussetzungen für ein schnelles Display ohne viel Overdrive.


----------



## Caspar (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Dann stellt sich noch die Frage ob man den Unterschied überhaupt merkt. Ich jedenfalls bin zu doof dafür und habe einen Monitor mit PVA Panel. Hardcore-Shooter-Zockern fällt das vielleicht auf, mir aber nicht. Da hilft also nur probieren. Das Ganze ist eben doch sehr subjektiv, ich lege mehr Wert auf die Bildqualität.


----------



## Blutstoff (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



huntertech schrieb:


> @Blutstoff: Doch, kann man! Im Allgemeinen ist TN immer schneller als die anderen Panels. Was der Monitorhersteller daraus macht bzw. wie geschickt Techniken wie Overdrive eingesetzt werden, ist natürlich von Monitor zu Monitor verschieden, trotzdem bieten TN-Panels bessere Voraussetzungen für ein schnelles Display ohne viel Overdrive.


 
Im Allgemeinen sind TNs schneller, das wird hier sicher keiner abstreiten und ich auch nicht. Trotzdem ist es eine Verallgemeinerung, wenn du behauptest, dass alle Nicht-TN-Panel ohne Overdrive Schlieren produzieren, was einfach nicht stimmt (siehe z.B. Dell 2209WA usw.). Auch der von dir beschriebene Koronaeffekt durch Overdrive, tritt z.B. beim verlinkten Acer Oymidh nicht auf.


@Painkiller

Habe deine Zusammenfassung mal erweitert.

TN-Panel:

+ Geschwindigkeit
+ Billig
- Farbraumdarstellung
- Blickwinkel
- Graustufen

PVA-Panel:

+ Blickwinkel
+ Kontrast
+ Farbraumdarstellung
- Geschwindigkeit
- Teuer

S-IPS-Panel:

+ Kontrast
+ Blickwinkel
+ Geschwindigkeit
+ Farbraumdarstellung
- Teuer ?

Ob ~300€ für einen 27"er mit MVA-Panel, oder ~170€ für einen 23"er mit IPS-Panel teuer sind oder eher angemessen, muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Danke erstmal für die Beiträge und Zusammenfassungen  Aber jetzt bin ich noch untenschlossener  

Wenn ich das so sehe, wäre vielleicht ein 24" Monitor mit S-IPS Panel besser? Also ich spiele kaum Shooter, und wenn, dann so schlecht, dass das Verhältnis skill kills zu lucky shots etwa 5:95 beträgt  Mir kommt es also nicht auf die eine oder andere Millisekunde an. Was mich aber aufregt, sind Schlieren und Koronaeffekte.
Gezockt werden hauptsächlich RPG's.

Was wäre also Eure Empfehlung? Pflicht bleibt aber Stromverbrauch (LED), mind. 24" und bis ~300€.


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen sind TNs schneller, das wird hier sicher keiner abstreiten und ich auch nicht. Trotzdem ist es eine Verallgemeinerung, wenn du behauptest, dass alle Nicht-TN-Panel ohne Overdrive Schlieren produzieren, was einfach nicht stimmt (siehe z.B. Dell 2209WA usw.). Auch der von dir beschriebene Koronaeffekt durch Overdrive, tritt z.B. beim verlinkten Acer Oymidh nicht auf.


 Das habe ich auch nie behauptet (und wenn doch, war es anders gemeint). Ich meinte, dass Nicht-TNs ohne Overdrive eher schlieren als TNs ohne Overdrive bzw. es für den Hersteller schwieriger wird, gegenzuwirken. Auch beim Korona: Wenn der Hersteller zu viel gegenwirkt, entsteht dieser unschöne Effekt. Natürlich gibt es auch TNs, die mit Overdrive vollgepumpt sind und somit viel mehr Korona zeigen als ein sehr gut abgestimmter IPS-Monitor.

EDIT: 24"er, da weiß die PCGH auch etwas drüber  Der Viewsonic VX2453mh-LED wäre dein Fall: 17ms Reaktionszeit (Schlieren kaum sichtbar), Korona ebenfalls kaum sichtbar, Inputlag nur 9ms (unspürbar), nur 9% Helligkeitsabweichung und gute bis sehr gute Farben. Abstriche musst du nur bei der Konfiguration und der Interpolation (befriedigend) machen. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist mit 21 Watt sehr gering, dafür ein Kontrastverhältnis von "nur" 710:1.


----------



## Blutstoff (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



huntertech schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nie behauptet (und wenn doch, war es anders gemeint).


 
Alles klar, dann habe ich dich wohl missverstanden. Die Aussage kam halt sehr allgemein daher.


@Softy

Der hier könnte interessant für dich sein. Ist auch recht schnell. PRAD | Testbericht HP ZR24w


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Der hier könnte interessant für dich sein. Ist auch recht schnell. PRAD | Testbericht HP ZR24w



Den hatte ich auch schon im Visier, aber 80-90 Watt ist ein No-Go  Den Viewsonic schau ich mir mal genauer an.


----------



## Blutstoff (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch schon im Visier, aber 80-90 Watt ist ein No-Go  Den Viewsonic schau ich mir mal genauer an.


 
Der HP hat noch keine LED-Beleuchtung, dafür jedoch ein 16:10 Panel. Aber auf 100% Helligkeit kannst du den eh nicht laufen lassen, das "brennt" dir die Netzhaut weg. Denke der wird runtergereglet so bei max. 40-50 Watt liegen. 

Der Viewsonic scheint auch interessant zu sein. Den kenne ich noch nicht.

Mal was allgemeines zum Stromverbrauch. Wenn du einen Monitor mit 50 Watt, 24 Stunden am Tag und 365 Tage im Jahr betreibst, sind das ca. 100€ im Jahr. Nun läuft das Ding aber kein 8760 Stunden im Jahr, daher ist das mit dem Stromverbrauch alles relativ.


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Ja ich finde auch, dass dieses ganze stromsparzeug viel zu sehr gehypt wird.
Ob jetzt 30 oder 60 watt ist doch echt egal, (außer bei notebooks und servern).
Da steht bei mir die bildquali, Ausstattung und das Design noch weit vor der ~5€ ersparnis pro jahr durch nen Öko-Bildschirm.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

So, Bestellung ist raus. Hab mich für den Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" entschieden. Bin mal gespannt, Feedback folgt auf jeden Fall 

Danke nochmal für alle Beiträge


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Viel Spaß


----------



## Own3r (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Viel Spaß! Und berichte uns wie er sich so macht


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Der Monitor ist heute angekommen, hier also ein erstes Feedback:

Der Aufbau ging problemlos, allerdings ist der Standfuß sehr wackelig. Wenn man an den Monitor stößt, braucht er erstmal eine ganze Weile zum auspendeln . Die Optik des Standfußes ist ok, allerdings ist der Monitor schlecht für schmale Schreibtische geeignet, weil der Standfuß nach hinten relativ viel Platz benötigt. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist die Bedienung, denn es gibt keine Druckknöpfe, sondern Berührungssensoren, die aber nicht immer beim ersten Drücken reagieren. Der Monitor ist sehr schmal und wirkt recht hochwertig.

Das externe Netzteil wird im Betrieb gerade einmal handwarm, auch der Monitor strahlt relativ wenig Wärme ab.

Die Bildschirmoberfläche ist matt, der Rahmen Hochglanz. Dadurch spiegelt sich im Rahmen das Bild. Mich persönlich stört das nicht, aber manch anderen wahrscheinlich schon.

Zum Bild: Die Werkseinstellungen sind nicht der Renner, die Optionen zur individuellen optimalen Einstellung aber ausreichend. Die Farben sind imo ok, der Schwarzwert ist gut, könnte aber besser sein. Leider sind Lichthöfe oben und unten vorhanden, die aber nur auffallen, wenn das Umgebungslicht dunkel ist. Beim Filmeschauen wirkt das natürlich störend 

Zocken macht damit sehr viel Spaß, ich konnte keine Koronabildung oder Schlieren erkennen. Zum Testen habe ich einen Bildschirmschoner (schwarzer Hintergrund mit wippender, weißer Schrift) eingestellt, dann sind allerdings Schlieren und Korona sichtbar, aber beim Spielen wie gesagt fand ich es ok.

Alles in allem also etwas durchwachsen, und ich kann keine klare Kaufempfehlung geben. Wenn ich eine Note vergeben müsste, wäre das ein "befriedigend". Ich werde noch ein paar Tage testen, und dann entscheiden, ob ich den Monitor zurückgebe und mir den Asus statt dessen hole. Etwas mehr hätte ich erwartet, schade eigentlich 

Grüße


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Das ist doch mal ein Feedback 

Ich würde mich nicht mit etwas abfinden wollen, wo ich so viel zu meckern hätte!


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mir bei soviel Kritik auch lieber mal einen anderen bestellen und beide miteinander vergleichen.
Einen kannst ja dann zurückschicken (solange du noch innerhalb der 14 Tage bist)


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



> Etwas mehr hätte ich erwartet, schade eigentlich


Genau deswegen hab ich dir ja gesagt, das du noch etwas warten sollst, bist die ersten Tests ins Haus flattern.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



<> schrieb:


> Genau deswegen hab ich dir ja gesagt, das du noch etwas warten sollst, bist die ersten Tests ins Haus flattern.


 
Das nächste Mal werde ich auf Dich hören  

Ich war heute im Elektronikmarkt und hab mir den ASUS VE278Q, 27" näher angeschaut. So überzeugt hat mich der auch nicht. Der Standfuß ist nicht ganz so wackelig, aber das Display wirkte noch matter, und der Abstand zwischen den Pixeln iwie höher, also das Raster meine ich. Von den Farben und Schwarzwert konnte ich keinen Unterschied erkennen.

Wenn man sich noch länger mit den Einstellungen beschäftigt, kriegt man auch einen ordentlichen Modus zum Filmeschauen hin. Der Samsung wirkt sehr viel hochwertiger, was den Rahmen und den Standfuß angeht (optisch )

Ich werde also doch beim Samsung bleiben, weil er wie gesagt zum Zocken imo sehr gut geeignet ist, und damit das Spielen sehr sehr viel mehr Spaß macht (im Vergleich zu meinem alten LG 22").

Grüße


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Na dann viel Spaß mit Samsung


----------



## GuMa (8. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal werde ich auf Dich hören
> 
> Ich war heute im Elektronikmarkt und hab mir den ASUS VE278Q, 27" näher angeschaut. So überzeugt hat mich der auch nicht. Der Standfuß ist nicht ganz so wackelig, aber das Display wirkte noch matter, und der Abstand zwischen den Pixeln iwie höher, also das Raster meine ich. Von den Farben und Schwarzwert konnte ich keinen Unterschied erkennen.
> 
> ...




eigentlich wollte ich auch immer wieder samsung haben! aber die neuen 27 teile sind ja einfach der graus  erstens von den anschlüssen (VGA?! lol und nur hdmi) und vom zuberhör! also hab ich mir den asus geholt wegen dem schöneren standfuss! und siehe da bin überrascht...  toller monitor!mit tollen zuberhör! siehe bild! kleines probebild.... 

Directupload.net - Dup9cn7h2.jpg


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Kaum körnig


----------



## Buffalo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Hallo Leute

Da der Threaderöffner ja seinen (Traum)-Monitor gefunden hat, würde ich mich der Diskussion gerne anschliessen 

Einer meiner Favoriten wurde bereits erwähnt, ich habe an den folgenden Geräten Interesse:
*Asus VE278Q
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH
Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD*

Momentan würde ich den Asus-Monitor bevorzugen, da es ein LED-TFT ist und mir vom Design her auch am besten gefällt. Muss vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass 
ich bis jetzt einen 22" LCD-TFT von Samsung benütze und ich wollte schon längere Zeit auf einen HD-TFT umsteigen und da ich zum Gamen gerne ein grosses 
Bild habe, wäre ein 27" TFT natürlich die beste Wahl und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt ebenfalls. 

Am meisten spiele ich damit Flugsimulationen, Autorennen aber auch Egoshooter oder GTA 4. Wegen den Flugsimulationen sollte er auf jeden Fall eine kurze 
Reaktionszeit haben, damit keine Schliereneffekte entstehen. 

Welchen der drei Bildschirme würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Ich würde den P2770FH nehmen. Er hat den geringsten Inputlag. 
Der P2770HD ist ähnlich. Er bietet nur zusätzliche integrierte DVB-Reciever.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



<> schrieb:


> Ich würde den P2770FH nehmen. Er hat den geringsten Inputlag.
> Der P2770HD ist ähnlich. Er bietet nur zusätzliche integrierte DVB-Reciever.


 Von solchen Receivern würde ich aber Abstand halten. Du weißt nie, wie qualitativ hochwertig das Bild verarbeitet und gezeigt wird, beim Ton ebenfalls, oft geht kein CI-Modul rein und du bist immer an die Monitorfernbedienung gebunden, egal, wie gut sie ist.


----------



## Buffalo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Da ich den Monitor so oder so hauptsächlich zum Gamen oder für Office und Internet benötige, brauche ich kein DVB-Reciever, somit ist der P2770HD abgehackt, aber warum nicht den Asus? Was spricht dagegen, was dafür?


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



> aber warum nicht den Asus? Was spricht dagegen, was dafür?


Er hat halt einen etwas höheren Inputlag als der Samsung. Kann dafür aber mit LED-Beleuchtung punkten.

Welchen du im Endeffekt wählst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## GuMa (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



<> schrieb:


> Er hat halt einen etwas höheren Inputlag als der Samsung. Kann dafür aber mit LED-Beleuchtung punkten.
> 
> Welchen du im Endeffekt wählst, bleibt dir überlassen.


 

naja aufm papier vielleicht mit dem auge siehste dat überhaupt nicht?!


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



GuMa schrieb:


> naja aufm papier vielleicht mit dem auge siehste dat überhaupt nicht?!


 Das spürst du, wenn der Lag zu hoch ist!


----------



## Buffalo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Mal noch eine kurze Zwischenfrage: Was versteht ihr eigentlich unter "Inputlag"? Ich nehme an damit meint man die Reaktionszeit oder? 

Wie sieht es denn aus betreffend LCD oder LED? Ist es nicht so, dass man bei LED-Monitoren ein leicht besseres, bzw. kräftigeres Farbbild hat als bei
LCD Monitoren oder besteht da heutzutage kein allzugrosser Unterschied mehr darin? 

Alternativ hab ich noch diesen Monitor gefunden: 

http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/article/samsung-syncmaster-s27a350h-782925.aspx?section=TECH*Samsung SyncMaster S27A350H*


----------



## Own3r (12. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Der Imputlag ist die Zeit, die der Monitor benötigt das Eingangssignal zu verarbeiten. Die Reaktionszeit bezieht sich nur auf das Panel bzw. deren Kristalle.

Bei LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat man das bessere Farbbild, CCFL Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat eine andere Farbtemperatur und damit auch eine leichte Verfälschung des Bildes.

P.S.: LCD heißt Liquid Crystal Display, ist also keine Beleuchtungsart.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Im Prinzip hat Own3r das schon erklärt, aber nochmal zur verdeutlichung: Wenn das Inputlag zu hoch ist, merkst du, wie deine Eingaben nicht direkt übernommen werden. Es ist nicht sichtbar aber spürbar, dass da irgendetwas nachhängt. Wenn die Reaktionszeit zu hoch ist, wird in der Bewegung alles sehr sehr unscharf. Nicht nur, dass du dabei nichts mehr erkennen kannst (Nachteil in Spielen), sondern du bekommst auch Augenschmerzen, wenn du trotzdem versuchst, dich auf ein bestimmtes Objekt zu konzentrieren (ich hab einen Fernseher mit über 30ms, ich weiß, wovon ich rede  ).

LED *kann* bessere Farben erzeugen als CCFL, das heißt natürlich nicht, dass jeder Monitor mit CCFL schlechtere Farben als jeder LED-Monitor erzeugt. Das hängt auch vom Panel ab und von den Voreinstellungen des Monitors. Ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich!

LCD ist eben keine Beleuchtungsart, sondern eine Monitorart. Beim Röhrenbildschirm leuchtet zum Beispiel eine große Lampe von der Seite durch den Monitor und die Lichtstrahlen werden als Pixel auf die Scheibe gelenkt. Je nachdem, wo sie auftreffen, haben sie eine andere Farbe (es sind immer 3 Farben nebeneinander). Beim LCD hast du eine Beleuchtung durch CCFL oder LED, die manchmal mit Spiegelfolie verteilt wird, die muss dann diverse Filter passieren und dabei auch Flüssigkristalle, die sich anhand der anliegenden Spannung drehen können und so "bestimmen", welche Lichtstrahlen durhckommen und welche nicht.


----------



## Pixy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



> Der Monitor ist heute angekommen, hier also ein erstes Feedback:
> 
> Der Aufbau ging problemlos, allerdings ist der Standfuß sehr wackelig.  Wenn man an den Monitor stößt, braucht er erstmal eine ganze Weile zum  auspendeln .  Die Optik des Standfußes ist ok, allerdings ist der Monitor schlecht  für schmale Schreibtische geeignet, weil der Standfuß nach hinten  relativ viel Platz benötigt. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist die Bedienung, denn  es gibt keine Druckknöpfe, sondern Berührungssensoren, die aber nicht  immer beim ersten Drücken reagieren. Der Monitor ist sehr schmal und  wirkt recht hochwertig.
> 
> ...


@Softy

Netter Beitrag. Ich frage mich allerdings gerade, wie man in ca. 13 Monaten über 16.000 Beiträge erreicht.
Nicht schlecht.

Auf ca. 395 Tagen grechnet (entspricht ca. 13 Monate), müsstest Du ca. 40 Beiträge am Tag verfasst haben, um auf diese Summe zu kommen.

Wie um alles in der Welt schafft man das denn?

Und das Tag täglich wohlbemerkt.


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Ich antworte mal für Softy .

Sowas ist wirklich nicht schwer  Mein Maximum war mal 100 Posts / Tag . Du musst einfach nur in jedem Thema vertreten sein und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen als immer auf die letzte Frage zu antworten.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Ich frage mich ob Softy Copy und Paste macht bei den ganzen Empfehlungen.
Ich glaube nicht das er alles jedes mal neu raussucht.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*

Spammt hier mal nicht meinen schönen Thread zu  



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob Softy Copy und Paste macht bei den ganzen Empfehlungen.
> Ich glaube nicht das er alles jedes mal neu raussucht.



Klar habe ich eine Liste mit Komponenten  Da suche ich dann je nach Budget und Einsatzzweck passende Komponenten zusammen.



Pixy schrieb:


> Auf ca. 395 Tagen grechnet (entspricht ca. 13  Monate), müsstest Du ca. 40 Beiträge am Tag verfasst haben, um auf diese  Summe zu kommen.
> 
> Wie um alles in der Welt schafft man das denn?
> 
> Und das Tag täglich wohlbemerkt.



Gute Frage, das frage ich mich auch manchmal.  Aber ist ja nicht so, dass ich für einen Post stundenlang überlegen muss. 



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal für Softy .
> 
> Sowas ist wirklich nicht schwer  Mein Maximum war mal 100 Posts / Tag .  Du musst einfach nur in jedem Thema vertreten sein und den ganzen Tag  nichts anderes machen als immer auf die letzte Frage zu antworten.


 
Wenn ich freie Bahn habe (d.h. quantenslipstream mal offline ist ) gehen schon 150 Posts/Tag neben Job und Familie 

So und jetzt BTT bitte.


----------



## huntertech (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob Softy Copy und Paste macht bei den ganzen Empfehlungen.
> Ich glaube nicht das er alles jedes mal neu raussucht.


 Ohne C&P geht es nicht . Wir haben alle irgendwo eine Liste rumfliegen, wo verschiedene Zusammenstellungen drin stehen. Die werden dann jeweils an den entsprechenden TE angepasst und gepostet.

Jetzt können wir BTT


----------



## Pixy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming Monitor 27" - LED - ~300€ gesucht*



> Gute Frage, das frage ich mich auch manchmal.  Aber ist ja nicht so, dass ich für einen Post stundenlang überlegen muss.


Danke für die Antwort. 
Ich war halt nur verwundert, ich würde dies nicht schaffen.

Aber Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie ein Gewinn von PCGH?

Ich meine, für so viel Engagement muss man doch mal was vergeben bzw. in deinem Fall bekommen.


----------

